# Gibbs @ 3.5-6 months (video montage)



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....he is soooo adorable!! I especially like the clip of Gibbs looking at the plate of cookies.....

He's growing very fast......

Question...was that a live pheasant he retrieved, or did I miss something???


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

He's totally adorable. What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw Happy birthday Gibbs! Such a handsome.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Very cute! His face looks so much like our Jack's at that age!!!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

What a beautiful video! How did you put it all together?
Thanks for sharing! He's a lovely dog!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

This video made me cry tears of happiness just because of how cute he is and also how happy I am to see yet another golden in such a fun loving home! You are lucky to have eachother  Thanks for sharing that video! SO precious!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Laurie said:


> OMG....he is soooo adorable!! I especially like the clip of Gibbs looking at the plate of cookies.....
> 
> He's growing very fast......
> 
> Question...was that a live pheasant he retrieved, or did I miss something???


I know, he's gotten so big. Where did my puppy go??

The pheasant was alive... and then Gibbs flushed it from the brush, it flew... and then the gunners shot it... and he retrieved it. It was pretty amazing. I wish that I had a video of it. Natural instincts are amazing!



goldenjackpuppy said:


> Very cute! His face looks so much like our Jack's at that age!!!!


Thanks! I've actually thought the same thing. In some of your older photos of Jack, I thought Gibbs resembled him a lot, especially their heads... I guess Gibbs is going to be pretty handsome because Jack definitely is!



wenryder said:


> What a beautiful video! How did you put it all together?
> Thanks for sharing! He's a lovely dog!


I used Windows Movie Maker. It was the first time that I ever used it. It was pretty easy, add photos, click on transitions, add a song... 



The Magic of Macy said:


> This video made me cry tears of happiness just because of how cute he is and also how happy I am to see yet another golden in such a fun loving home! You are lucky to have eachother  Thanks for sharing that video! SO precious!


Aww, thanks! We have so much fun with him. I try not to let a day go by where we don't go on an adventure outside or teach a new step in a trick. Some of my videos corrupted for some reason and I was too lazy to figure out why. I had some other cool videos of teaching him some steps to "roll yourself in a blanket" and "go to mat" and "find it"... maybe next video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-Gibbs is absolutely adorable, he's becoming a very handsome golden boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

A Beautiful boy!!!! Have always thought so! I need to do a vid of Sasha. Wish we had open space like that for him to run loose!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

wonderful video! He is a beauty! enjoy his first Christmas with you!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww--he's so cute! You won't regret making videos. I love to go back and watch mine, but then I cry when I think how little and cute she was then.

My favorite pic was also the one with the cookies, lol. You should submit it to GRWeekly.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a doll!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Awww--he's so cute! You won't regret making videos. I love to go back and watch mine, but then I cry when I think how little and cute she was then.
> 
> My favorite pic was also the one with the cookies, lol. You should submit it to GRWeekly.


I think that I will enjoy the videos later when he's all grown up. LOL- my mom and my cousin said that they cried when they were watching this one.  I think it's because I had a few photos of Casey in there.

I'll have to see if GR Weekly will take a holida picture. I think that they usually have photos scheduled months in advance...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Awwww Gibbs!!! Loved the video! He is growing into such a handsome boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gibbs is just adorable, you did a great job on the video.
They grow up so fast, having the video is a keepsake!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

I just came across this post now. I absolutely *love* the montage. All I have is still photos, no video footage. Seeing this montage makes me wish I had some video footage of my own. It is definitely something you will treasure in the future.
Merry Christmas from our home to yours!


----------

